# pirâmides



## linmorwen

Hola a todos, quería preguntarles si alguien sabe qué significa "pirâmide" en el siguiente contexto:

"Dentre os diversos boatos típicos, podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens sobre pessoas que estão prestes a morrer, entre outras [¿por qué dice outras y no outros?]".

Mi traducción es la siguiente:

"Entre los diversos _hoaxes _[¿está bien esa interpretación?] típicos, se pueden citar las cadenas, (?), mensajes sobre personas que están a punto de morir, entre otros".

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Por que não "*pirámides*" mesmo? Veja aqui.

Afetuosa saudação.



P.S. Tal vez "*engaños*" fica melhor do que "_hoaxes_", não é?


----------



## linmorwen

Muito obrigado, Giorgio.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

linmorwen said:


> "Dentre os diversos boatos típicos, podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens sobre pessoas que estão prestes a morrer, entre outras [¿*por qué dice outras y no outros*?]".



Porque são outr*as* pesso*as* (ambas as palavras são femininas).


----------



## linmorwen

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Porque são outr*as* pesso*as* (ambas as palavras são femininas).



Ah, yo pensaba que se refería a outros boatos.


----------



## MOC

Ricardo, penso que esse "entre outras" não se refere às pessoas, mas também não se refere aos boatos.

"Podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens, entre outras.." Há concordância de género e número, e parece-me fazer mais sentido.


----------



## olivinha

linmorwen said:


> "Dentre os diversos boatos típicos, podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens sobre pessoas que estão prestes a morrer, entre outras [¿por qué dice outras y no outros?]".
> Mi traducción es la siguiente:
> "Entre los diversos _hoaxes _[¿está bien esa interpretación?] típicos, se pueden citar las cadenas, (?), mensajes sobre personas que están a punto de morir, entre otros".


Hola, Lin.
Saliendo un pelín sobre lo de las "pirâmides", te contesto tu pregunta sobre "boatos":
boato: 1.  Notícia anônima que corre publicamente sem confirmação. 
Así que creo que lo puedes traduzir como "mensajes anónimos".
(¿Utilizáis "hoax" en español?)


----------



## linmorwen

olivinha said:


> Hola, Lin.
> Saliendo un pelín sobre lo de las "pirâmides", te contesto tu pregunta sobre "boatos":
> boato: 1.  Notícia anônima que corre publicamente sem confirmação.
> Así que creo que lo puedes traduzir como "mensajes anónimos".
> (¿Utilizáis "hoax" en español?)



Como la traducción es para uso interno y en la Facultad donde trabajo se usa _hoax_, voy a traducirlo de esa manera, pero es una buena sugerencia de traducción. 




MOC said:


> Ricardo, penso que esse "entre outras" não se refere às pessoas, mas também não se refere aos boatos.
> 
> "Podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens, entre outras.." Há concordância de género e número, e parece-me fazer mais sentido.



Ahora me parece más coherente en la jerarquía sintáctica, aunque no sé todavía si es correcto y si debería imitarlo.


----------



## Amarello

linmorwen said:


> Hola a todos, quería preguntarles si alguien sabe qué significa "pirâmide" en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> "Dentre os diversos boatos típicos, podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens sobre pessoas que estão prestes a morrer, entre outras [¿por qué dice outras y no outros?]".
> 
> Penso que "entre outras" se refere a "entre outras _coisas_"
> Abraco


----------



## linmorwen

Amarello said:


> linmorwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos, quería preguntarles si alguien sabe qué significa "pirâmide" en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> "Dentre os diversos boatos típicos, podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens sobre pessoas que estão prestes a morrer, entre outras [¿por qué dice outras y no outros?]".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penso que "entre outras" se refere a "entre outras _coisas_"
> Abraco
Click to expand...


Hola Amarello, en ese caso, ¿sería correcto omitir el sustantivo?

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

olivinha said:


> Hola, Lin.
> Saliendo un pelín sobre lo de las "pirâmides", te contesto tu pregunta sobre "boatos":
> boato: 1. Notícia anônima que corre publicamente sem confirmação.
> Así que creo que lo puedes traduzir como "mensajes anónimos".
> (¿Utilizáis "hoax" en español?)


 "*Rumores*" tem o sentido de "boatos", então. _Hoax_ é Inglês mesmo.

Saudações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Ricardo, penso que esse "entre outras" não se refere às pessoas, mas também não se refere aos boatos.
> 
> "Podem-se citar as correntes, pirâmides, mensagens, entre outras.." Há concordância de género e número, e parece-me fazer mais sentido.


Claro! Tem toda a razão MOC. 

Entre outras coisas, entre outras possibilidades, etc. 

Valeu!


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "*Rumores*" tem o sentido de "boatos", então. _Hoax_ é Inglês mesmo.


 
Tem, realmente, mas é mais do que isso. É que o '_hoax_' pressupõe intencionalidade, um plano previamente delineado e uma história falsa posta a correr com intenção de enganar ou prejudicar outrem, enquanto o boato não tem, geralmente, autoria, origem ou intenção determinável.


----------



## Benvindo

linmorwen said:


> *... qué significa "**pirâmide" en el [siguiente] contexto...*
> 
> Pirâmide (esquema pirâmide) é um tipo de corrente que começa com uma pessoa convencendo duas outras a entrar numa corrente, as quais têm de convencer, cada uma, outras duas pessoas, e assim por diante. Depois de um certo número de iterações, todas as pessoas (num número que será uma potência inteira de 2) têm de enviar um dinheiro à primeira pessoa. Assim, depois de três desenvolvimentos da pirâmide, haverá oito pessoas para enviar dinheiro ao primeiro da cadeia. O esquema é obviamente furado, porque depois de um certo número de iterações o número de pessoas no fim da lista superará o de habitantes da Terra, e os que enviaram dinheiro para um participante anterior não conseguirão reaver um tostão.
> 
> *...por qué dice outras y no outros?...*
> 
> Porque _outras _concorda em gênero e número com _mensagens_.


----------



## linmorwen

Carfer said:


> Tem, realmente, mas é mais do que isso. É que o '_hoax_' pressupõe intencionalidade, um plano previamente delineado e uma história falsa posta a correr com intenção de enganar ou prejudicar outrem, enquanto o boato não tem, geralmente, autoria, origem ou intenção determinável.



Lo traduje así porque en el lugar del documento donde describe los boatos, seguido de esa palabra aclara "boatos (_hoaxes_)". ¡Saluditos!


----------



## Amarello

linmorwen said:


> Hola Amarello, en ese caso, ¿sería correcto omitir el sustantivo?
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que sería mejor decir "entre otras cosas".
Cordiales saludos,
Amarello


----------

